# Call to action - Tony M injury



## Warren (Dec 28, 2003)

*SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Sorry*

Love you, Tone. All my thoughts are with you right now.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

Devastating news and all my heart goes out to the Miely family. Tony is one of the most stand up and well liked individuals in the p-sports community and I can only find solace in the amount of support and love he will find from his friends when he returns home.
Praying for a speedy and smooth recovery for you and Tina.

Mark


----------



## HANSON (Sep 18, 2004)

As much as Tina appreciates the thoughtfulness of people cooking for them she is not ready to deal with that just yet. Let's let them get settled back in Durango whenever that may be and then she will let us know if and when she wants extra meals.

I am at the hospital with Tony and his family and have been passing along everyones thoughts and prayers as they come in. Tony is a strong one and will remain that way, he will get through this. Thanks for everyones thoughts and prayers. Luke


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hang in there buddy! We're all thinking about you...


----------



## fullmer (Aug 23, 2006)

Tony,

Take care bro. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Thinking about you Tony. Not sure what to say, just hoping you'll come through this alright.


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

Sending Vibes Tony, you're definitely a stand up guy.


----------



## mgk (May 31, 2006)

All my best wishes and thoughts to you Tony!!! Sending positive vibes straight into you from Silverton's magical mountains, from Maria (and Mike B)


----------



## Phin Diesel (Oct 14, 2003)

*Hi Tony*

Tony hang in there buddy, wish you the best and a full recovery. 
Phinney


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Tony,

I don't know what to say. No words can really help the situation but I am praying for you my friend. We all are.

hobie


----------



## greenwater780 (May 31, 2007)

Tony,
the only thing that can counter my extreme sorrow for your accident is the knowledge that you are an incredible person and have what it takes to power through this in the same confident and inspiring way you do everything in your life. My thoughts are with you and your family and I wish you the best. 
Wrach


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

My love and support to you and Tina. Be strong.

Steve.


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

Ack! I am so sorry to hear this! My love and hope for the best.

Dave


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

Tony,

I am at a loss for words, but know that I am sending my best to you and your fam. On the optimistic side: I can't wait to hook up with you post-rehab so we can grease the bearings on your new Skywalker hand!

Matt


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

*TonyM Checkin' in*

Hello All You Buzzards! I have never been great typing but this 1 hand thing is going to take some time. First off, Thank you all for you support! I was in a Rhino ATV that rolled over, I was a passenger and had my right hand on a metal grab handle when it rolled. I have lost most of my right hand, but I should have use of my wrist and may have a stub of a thumb. I do happen to be a lefty, so i got that going for me. I spent the last week in Denver ICU, i have been through 4 surgeries and have another monday, hopefully the last for a while. I am out of ICU and in a regular room. This has been and will continue to bethe biggest challenge life has ever thrown me, I am trying to look at the positives, i have my legs, i have my mind, i have the best support on the planet from all of you, my wife Tina, my family, and my determination. I know I have a long road but i am still here and i will boof again!Thank you all, I will be on her updating more. Thank you all! Tony Miely 4CRS


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Great to hear from you Tony. Best wishes on stepping up to life's next challenges....


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

For any updates, I (his wife Tina) have been writing a blog about this experience. It is www.tonymiely.blogspot.com
thanks to those who have already been there and donated to the fund!! We appreciate it so much and it will go towards helping to get Tony some custom paddling tools!!


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Dood,,, that sucks
I just found out... was offline for a couple of months while moving
Just gives me another reason to hate those stinking noise makers


----------



## jeremy_warner (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your accident man, that's too bad... I hope all is well, and if i could i'd donate myself, but i'm in almost the same boat as you. And i know that no matter what it's going to work out, and it will for you too.


----------

